# Itinéraire avec plans : comment mettre une étape



## kemener (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce sujet a déjà été traité en 2010, mais sans vraiment une réponse satisfaisante et comme je ne suis pas très doué sur les forums....

Comment mettre des étapes sur un itinéraire avec Plan. Je veux aller de A à B en passant par C.

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2015)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible. 

Il faut aller de A à C, puis de C à B


----------

